# Processor core power connector (2 x 2)



## noob (May 1, 2011)

I have Intel® Desktop Board DH67BL and Corsair VX550 PSU

Below is the layout of board. 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/pc-components-configurations/4515d1304206017-processor-core-power-connector-2-x-2-intel.jpg



here G as per manual  means Processor core power connector (2 x 2)

now where is that ****ing connector in PSU ? there is NO SUCH 2x2 connector.


----------



## d3p (May 1, 2011)

refer this & most of the time PSU's include two 4 pin headers.

*filebox.vt.edu/users/chcampbe/Sale/DSC_2073.JPG


----------



## noob (May 1, 2011)

got it dude thanks...its detachable lol


----------



## ico (May 3, 2011)

Wrong section again. Thread moved to CPU / Motherboards.

and Locked as your query is now solved.


----------

